# Thanksgiving



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Wondering if they will be closed again this year.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Supposedly Prime Now WHes are open. Our Logistics here is closed for sure.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UCA1 is open til 6 — the only day we close is Christmas Day


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zc7bg6ua8dylx66/flex.jpg?dl=0


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zc7bg6ua8dylx66/flex.jpg?dl=0


I got that today too .. I hope I win  I work a lot of blocks

is it 10/day total or per warehouse?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Garbage. Rather have the $50 gift code for Amazon.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I got that today too .. I hope I win  I work a lot of blocks
> 
> is it 10/day total or per warehouse?


I'd say per warehouse. Otherwise... Well it's still easier to win echo than catch a block without a bot here 



oicu812 said:


> Garbage. Rather have the $50 gift code for Amazon.


I'm not about to look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

There is some thing very sinister about giving away an Echo.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I got that today too .. I hope I win  I work a lot of blocks
> 
> is it 10/day total or per warehouse?


I got the holidays one vs the thanksgiving one and the terms and conditions reads that it's 10/day for the entire northa american flex program, which makes the chances horrible to win one


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Crap junk that costs Amazon actually very little. They should reward their drivers with their choice of a 4 hour reserved block on the day and time of the drivers choosing along with the free Echo. This is the promo Amazon is running up in Portland right now for drivers who try out the new instant offers. You get a 4 hour reserved block on the day and time of your choice for accepting your first instant offer.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I laughed when I got this. The funny thing is the value and this echo is the older discontinued model.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

it’s still something free that you could be getting for blocks that you would have been working any way ..


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I already have one but can't afford internet so it's useless lol


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Kind of like rubbing salt in the wounds of those of us that are blocked


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Since free, leave a few hidden on a blue vest desks , no telling what we may actually learn.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Riverside is closed


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

My warehouse is open, Prime Now. Who’s working? Will it be worth it? I just don’t want to deal with bad traffic :/


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

Forgive for chiming in this conversation. Last year at Thanksgiving for Prime now was very very disappointing.

Is it worth sacrificing family time and reunions?

HELL NO!!....uh him...sorry for the excitement. If you have family stay home, if not God bless you but not worth the time unless they pay time and a half.

Take from a guys who went through the whole season with Amazon Flex. NOW for the package delivery guys you will probably be BUSY!! ...BUT!..no tip, so stay home and enjoy the time with your family. Just my 2 cents. Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> Forgive for chiming in this conversation. Last year at Thanksgiving for Prime now was very very disappointing.
> 
> Is it worth sacrificing family time and reunions?
> 
> ...


They gave me a morning reserved block. I'm trying to decide whether to keep it or not. If it's an easy breezy day I'll keep it but if traffic is going to be bad I will drop it?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

soonsoon said:


> Forgive for chiming in this conversation. Last year at Thanksgiving for Prime now was very very disappointing.
> 
> Is it worth sacrificing family time and reunions?
> 
> ...


he's not wrong .. my tips have been ****ing AWFUL .. big routes - 8-11 stops 30-40 bags, less than $15 in tips.

Amazon isn't getting any new customers out here and it's the same cheapos that order multiple times a week, I don't blame them for not tipping every time.

if this is how the holidays are gonna be, i'm gonna be done with this shit.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanksgiving did not disappoint actually .. I worked 8 hours, made $361 with tips.

all of the days leading up though have been awful.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> Thanksgiving did not disappoint actually .. I worked 8 hours, made $361 with tips.
> 
> all of the days leading up though have been awful.


Oh my god! I missed out! I dropped my block that day


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jade88 said:


> Oh my god! I missed out! I dropped my block that day


there's still Christmas


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

really Amazon?!


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Typical random Amazon not being able to handle anything properly...


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

krazo said:


> Kind of like rubbing salt in the wounds of those of us that are blocked


Why are you blocked? We're you being naughty prior to that? 



soupergloo said:


> really Amazon?!


Pawn it on eBay with the hundreds of other useless echos perhaps?

Or try your luck with a reverse Nigerian phone scandal and sell it to someone in India. Lots of potential untapped disposable income with all the Silicon Valley IT sector outsourced there


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> We're you being naughty prior to that?


Bless me Father for I have sinned. Yes, I must confess that I was using script, FREP, Repetitouch, and any other means necessary to get Prime blocks in Miami, except for multiple accounts. Now I must rot in the flex purgatory until the gods of amazon deem that I am once again worthy to deliver water and other necessary merchandise. And by the way, if you don't cheat in Miami you don't get blocks.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

krazo said:


> Bless me Father for I have sinned. Yes, I must confess that I was using script, FREP, Repetitouch, and any other means necessary to get Prime blocks in Miami, except for multiple accounts. Now I must rot in the flex purgatory until the gods of amazon deem that I am once again worthy to deliver water and other necessary merchandise. And by the way, if you don't cheat in Miami you don't get blocks.


And you have guys in Miami with dozens of accounts all running scripts on each account. New Amazon accounts are fairly easy to make and are very popular in the immigrant communities.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

krazo said:


> Bless me Father for I have sinned. Yes, I must confess that I was using script, FREP, Repetitouch, and any other means necessary to get Prime blocks in Miami, except for multiple accounts. Now I must rot in the flex purgatory until the gods of amazon deem that I am once again worthy to deliver water and other necessary merchandise. And by the way, if you don't cheat in Miami you don't get blocks.


I fear you have me confused with he whom you voluntarily served to make first amongst the financial leviathans of this world.

I do not pay your hourly wage to put food on thy table, nor the hair shirt which you humbly bear upon thine back; henceforth I do not own your soul.

You are therefore forgiven my son.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> You are therefore forgiven my son


Thank you for the absolution. Now I can once again breathe normally as I manually search for blocks.


----------

